# Late AF due to break from Clomid?



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you can help. I have had 5 cycles of 50 mg Clomid but had to have a break from it last cycle due to a cyst ( a later scan showed the cyst was breaking down). My cycles are normally from 28 - 31 days but I am now on day 35 and although I have sore boobs and feel nauseous, got negative results from 2 preg tests ( 1 done today ). AF still not seeming to want to show up either. I am pretty sure that I am just late and not preg but is this a common occurence for someone who has had a month Clomid free?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone can have a late cycle, whether on clomid or not. Just hang on in there but if still no af by beginning of next week, test again.

Ruth


----------

